
Uber Talent Directory - mavihs
https://www.uber.com/talent/
======
RandomBK
This cURL will fetch the full list (JSON). It doesn't seem they put a limit on
the graphql endpoint (as of time of writing).

    
    
        curl 'https://www.uber.com/talent/graphql' \
          -H 'authority: www.uber.com' \
          -H 'accept: */*' \
          -H 'x-csrf-token: x' \
          -H 'accept-language: en-US,en;q=0.9' \
          -H 'content-type: application/json' \
          -H 'origin: https://www.uber.com' \
          -H 'sec-fetch-site: same-origin' \
          -H 'sec-fetch-mode: cors' \
          -H 'sec-fetch-dest: empty' \
          -H 'referer: https://www.uber.com/talent/' \
          --data-binary '{"operationName":"getExTalent","variables":{"offset":0,"limit":10000,"seed":1136864353,"params":{}},"query":"query getExTalent($offset: Int, $limit: Int, $seed: Int, $params: GetTalentParamsInput) {\n  getExTalent(offset: $offset, limit: $limit, seed: $seed, params: $params) {\n    seed\n    totalResults {\n      low\n      high\n      unsigned\n      __typename\n    }\n    results {\n      firstName\n      lastName\n      fullName\n      title\n      roleType\n      roleSubTypes\n      summary\n      location {\n        city\n        countryName\n        __typename\n      }\n      relocationWillingness\n      resumeLink\n      linkedInLink\n      otherLink\n      dribbleLink\n      githubLink\n      remoteWillingness\n      email\n      isManager\n      twitterLink\n      portfolioLink\n      isLooking\n      instagramLink\n      sharingID\n      __typename\n    }\n    __typename\n  }\n}\n"}' \
          --compressed
    
    

This results in 514 entries.

------
vikramkr
It looks like post layoff they've been going above and beyond what's
reasonably expected of a company in their position to treat their employees
well. Can't imagine they'd have been like this in the kalanik days. Good for
them I guess.

------
srnvs123
Wow, surprising how nice Uber have been during these layoffs. I'm assuming
they either cannot afford anymore negative press given that they look like a
failing company to the world, OR they've legitimately transformed themselves
from the early days. Id say the former, but I hope the latter

------
ponker
Any idea what the large number of "sales" people in the SF Bay Area do/did for
Uber? There isn't an ad business... seems like a marketing-driven customer and
driver acquisition program... who is/was Uber directly selling to?

------
JMTQp8lwXL
A surprising number of these folks in the SFBA are willing to relocate.

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Surprising? When you're unemployed during a major economic downturn lots of
people would be willing to leave one of the most expensive cities in the
country.

~~~
legerdemain
No, I think it is, in fact, somewhat interesting. I was at Uber until a couple
of months ago and left for mostly unrelated reasons. A significant proportion
of the people I worked with had 3-5 years of tenure at Uber, families, homes.
Not people who could relocate easily, even if they wanted to.

There's an obvious and boring explanation for the prevalence of "willing to
move" on this list, and that is if the layoffs mostly hit recent and more
junior hires. Another company I worked for had a significantly younger and
more mobile workforce, and it wasn't uncommon for new hires to move to the bay
area from across the country, and then relocate to another regional office or
even overseas just as easily.

~~~
nojito
Many of the people willing to relocate are <3 years out of school and have
only worked at Uber for ~1 year

------
svntid
wow reads like an orbituary - shame on uber pulling the easy one on those
unfortunate folks

~~~
vikramkr
If the alternative is the company going out of business, this isn't the "easy
one." I don't like uber (I'm sure my post history has plenty of anti-uber mini
rants...), and even I'll admit this is pretty nice of them. Most companies
going through mass layoffs don't give people severance/benefits as good as
uber did (AirBNB also did this well), and I can't say I've heard of one going
this far to set up a site to try and get them hired.

